

Automobile Engine Disabling Device - mkj
http://www.public.navy.mil/spawar/Pacific/TechTransfer/ProductsServices/Pages/AutomobileEngineDisablingDevice.aspx

======
stephengillie
> _The device is composed of a fluid delivery system coupled to an electrical
> power source, which propels streams of conductive liquid onto a target
> vehicle. The streams act as tethers creating a closed circuit for pulses of
> electrical energy to be delivered, disrupting and disabling the vehicle’s
> electrical systems. The device can be outfitted to various mobile and aerial
> platforms._

So this is a "car taser" that uses a liquid instead of wires. It sounds like
you have to hit the car with 2 of these conductive streams at once. And
please, do not cross the streams!

I'm a bit disappointed. I was hoping that the Navy had weaponized the recent
CAN hacks (that has recently been used to disable a Jeep and other cars) for
LEO use.

